# Cuppa Soups



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

I've never been a fan of Cuppa Soups.

But the one's produced under Ainsley Harriott's name are actually quite nice. So far I have tried the Minestrone, Thai Chicken and Lemongrass and the Mulligatawny and enjoyed them all.

And that's somebody with a sophistimacated pallette, like what I've got.


----------



## carol (Dec 15, 2015)

I occasionally have those too. I do like the Thai chicken one. And they're not very calorific!


----------



## carol (Dec 15, 2015)

I think they're usually full of sugar and starch which adds the calories.


----------



## invalid (Dec 15, 2015)

carol said:


> I think they're usually full of sugar and starch which adds the calories.



And if you’re lucky, that’s all that’s in them!:tongue:


----------



## mark61 (Dec 15, 2015)

If I'm feeling a bit lazy to cook, I'll boil up some Haricot beans or some split peas and then pour a packet of cuppa soup in to add a bit of flavour. One sachet then last four meals and I have more dosh for beer.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

mark61 said:


> If I'm feeling a bit lazy to cook, I'll boil up some Haricot beans or some split peas and then pour a packet of cuppa soup in to add a bit of flavour. One sachet then last four meals and I have more dosh for beer.



I've used instant veg soup with Smash before now when tent camping. Makes a poor mans Bubble & Squeak, but quite comforting when it's snowing.


----------



## dane (Dec 15, 2015)

One of my favourite things is sitting on top of a mountain making a cuppa-soup.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

dane said:


> One of my favourite things is sitting on top of a mountain making a cuppa-soup.



I know what you mean. A couple of years ago, I had a Beef Stew near the top of Cairngorm in a blizzard.

Good for the soul!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, can also be eaten in motorhome.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

Nope. Tried one once, never again.


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 15, 2015)

The only trouble with the Ainsley Harriot range is that they are manufactured by Symingtons and you no longer see their original range of cup soups on sale as much and I was especially fond of the thick pea soup which came with sachets of Worcestershire sauce &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 15, 2015)

And before that we had Hot Bovril!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 15, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> And before that we had Hot Bovril!



And still do!


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 15, 2015)

Me to Robmac.




Robmac said:


> I've never been a fan of Cuppa Soups.
> 
> But the one's produced under Ainsley Harriott's name are actually quite nice. So far I have tried the Minestrone, Thai Chicken and Lemongrass and the Mulligatawny and enjoyed them all.
> 
> And that's somebody with a sophistimacated pallette, like what I've got.


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I've never been a fan of Cuppa Soups.
> 
> But the one's produced under Ainsley Harriott's name are actually quite nice. So far I have tried the Minestrone, Thai Chicken and Lemongrass and the Mulligatawny and enjoyed them all.
> 
> And that's somebody with a sophistimacated pallette, like what I've got.


 As some one mentioned Symingtons behind the Ainsley Harriet brand ..for me and a touch longer but tasty 


A sliced onion or two sweat down , gently until caramalised add a spoonful of demerera suguar to assist, add a decent beef stock in the pot or oxo will do ..meanwhile a baguette par toast 
then top with cheese and let melt under the grill..the soup as it reduces down should thicken but can be helped with a bit of cornflour mix .....serve with the bread and cheese an acceptable French onion soup ..whats left over bang in a take away tub and stick in the fridge be ok up to 48 hours later re heat . 

comfort food at its best and truth be told pretty much what you get in restaurants including French ones 

Channa


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

I like cupa soup don't like pot noodles.


----------



## The laird (Dec 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yes, can also be eaten in motorhome.



Hope no one was hurt in the posting of this article


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

The laird said:


> Hope no one was hurt in the posting of this article



Yes be careful guys cupa soups have feelings too especially the none A Harriet varieties.


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 15, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> I like cupa soup don't like pot noodles.



take the AH Szechuan hot & sour cup soup and add fine egg noodles to required density knocks spots off pot noodles


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2015)

Again bit more effort than boiling the kettle and a few minutes longer but tasty...well worth the effort 

Chicken leg off the bone cheap as chips tastier than breast and no one bothers plumping with water .


skillet ,wok matters not fry off in oil , add garlic and ginger , add chopped chilli to taste 3 chillis pretty mild ...add tomatoes the ones in the whoopsie counter are the best ..let simmer to a sauce.. add freshly chopped coriander and a pinch of garam masala ....serve with chappati 10 seconds on a dry pan each side .. you have a perfect chicken balti !!..no msg no colourings or preservatives pure nutritious food ..play about with the chilli / tomato to your oen taste .. takes minutes to cook ! and tasty 

channa

nb dropped a clanger at the stage of adding garlic and ginger let it cook then add a dessertspoon of powdrerd coriander cumin and fry off till cooked then follow recipe i cant believe i missed that bit


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> take the AH Szechuan hot & sour cup soup and add fine egg noodles to required density knocks spots off pot noodles


I much prefer a tin of Heinz mullegatony (spelling) mixed with a tin of Heinz spaghetti bolognese fab tastes like spicy noodle soup.


----------



## carol (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuk, Annie! This is degenerating rapidly......


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I've used instant veg soup with Smash before now when tent camping. Makes a poor mans Bubble & Squeak, but quite comforting when it's snowing.



Camping in a tent in the snow? Not being able to taste chemical tosh? You will be telling us you like Dombar next???

Hope those clusters have cleared off and your'e feeling a bit better


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

Sometimes Carol its great to pig out on instant shite and if you have just driven  250/300 miles I certainly don't want to start cooking so I will have that in a flask and dunk crusty bread in it FAB U LOUS.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

carol said:


> Yuk, Annie! This is degenerating rapidly......



Carol are you taking the high ground :lol-049:


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2015)

They forgot to tell you David  that the Cairngorms National Park Authority are to install 'No overnight motor-home parking' sings at the summit in the spring?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Sometimes Carol its great to pig out on instant shite and if you have just driven  250/300 miles I certainly don't want to start cooking so I will have that in a flask and dunk crusty bread in it FAB U LOUS.



You really do need to explore your local chip shop more Anne. 

They sell food that you don't have to cook and good for you with the lowest in calories of all take-aways.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I tend to travel at night and arrive at my destinations anywhere from Midnight to 5.00 am not sure the local chippy will stay open for me, anyway I happen to like my Heinz concoction.


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 15, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> I much prefer a tin of Heinz mullegatony (spelling) mixed with a tin of Heinz spaghetti bolognese fab tastes like spicy noodle soup.



mixing tins, now you are talking serious cooking


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Unfortunately I tend to travel at night and arrive at my destinations anywhere from Midnight to 5.00 am not sure the local chippy will stay open for me, anyway I happen to like my Heinz concoction.



I was once told no one has ever seen Anne in the daylight and they thought traveling by besom can only be done at night? :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Debs (Dec 16, 2015)

Went to a Scottish chippy once, ordered meat pie and chips, chips into the fryer to finish off, then pie into the fryer:scared:. Best meat pie and chips I've ever had. Never travel without cuppa soup though.:nicethread:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> I was once told no one has ever seen Anne in the daylight and they thought traveling by besom can only be done at night? :scared::scared::scared:



Never believe everything you are told of course I go out in daylight how else do I get to eat CHILDREN you didn't really think it was rabbit stew I made at a couple of meets. ha ha ha cackle cackle cackle.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 16, 2015)

When driving for work in Europe at this time of year, space is tight , so I carry a gas burner and kettle, with teabags and powdered milk, Pot Noodles and pots of porridge, to cover the middle of the night hunger pangs, sod the E numbers, they wake me up.


----------



## n brown (Dec 16, 2015)

campbells soup Good work Campbell’s soup employee | The Poke


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 6, 2016)

*Heinz Tomato Cuppa Soup...*

... Yes, really as a cuppa soup and fab.  Nearly as good as the tinned.

Can't praise cuppa soups enough for a quick hit.

Make loads of soup too in slow cooker and pressure cooker.  Today and tomorrow was / will be pea and mint.  Yesterday was Spanish tomato with potato and garlic.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> ... Yes, really as a cuppa soup and fab.  Nearly as good as the tinned.
> 
> Can't praise cuppa soups enough for a quick hit.
> 
> Make loads of soup too in slow cooker and pressure cooker.  Today and tomorrow was / will be pea and mint.  Yesterday was Spanish tomato with potato and garlic.



Agreed, I like a good home made soup. Leek and Potato is a favourite as well as Pea and Mint.

We often freeze them in tupperware containers to take in the van. They make good ice blocks to help keep the 'fridge cool on the road, and a quick meal en route.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 6, 2016)

*Add some blue*



Robmac said:


> Agreed, I like a good home made soup. Leek and Potato is a favourite as well as Pea and Mint.
> 
> We often freeze them in tupperware containers to take in the van. They make good ice blocks to help keep the 'fridge cool on the road, and a quick meal en route.



add some blue cheese to the leek and potato ....   Another recent fav is Puy lentil with tomato and bacon!  

We're virtually full time, so I make in the evening or morning and consume at lunch.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> add some blue cheese to the leek and potato ....   Another recent fav is Puy lentil with tomato and bacon!
> 
> We're virtually full time, so I make in the evening or morning and consume at lunch.



Yeah will do that. She already does the Stilton and Broccoli which is another favourite.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 6, 2016)

*Recipe Section*

The tricks to motorhome cooking are:


Tasty - we all love the good things in life or we wouldn't be motorhomers (!) and the fresh air gives us an appetite,
Relatively quick to cook (or pressure cooker / slow cooker) as we have better things to do with our time, such as an aperitif, and we don't want to use too much of our own gas
Stores well so we can have left overs the next day or put into the freezer
Easy to come by ingredients - I already have to give friends and family a shopping list every time they visit us for what I consider essentials, without the problem of additional space used up by 'one use' ingredients
Shouldn't there be a shared recipes section on the Forum ... organised by type of food and searchable by ingredient.  Admin???


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 7, 2016)

I've enjoyed this thread and its given me some good ideas for when I'm wild camping later on in the year :tongue:


----------

